# 1966 Pontiac



## Dizzyphil (12 mo ago)

First day today to post! I just got through restoring a '77 C10 (still have to paint bed) and will finish a '65 F100 by the end of February. 

I bought a 66 LeMans last week, old lady had a cover sitting over it under a carport. I passed it everyday on the way to work. She was out last week and was trying to lift some boxes in her driveway and I thought to myself, "Self.... here is your chance". So, I got out asked her if I could help and she said yes. I told her I was a car/truck guy and wanted to know what was under the tarp. It was her son's first car (1966 Lemans) and she asked ME if I would like to buy it since her son had passed 10 years ago in a car wreck and she didn't have any family. I asked her to give me a price and she said $1000 because the last time she talked about the car, it wouldn't run. So, I looked it over and told her it was worth at least $2000 so we settled. 

With that said, I go to pick it up from my Dad's house in a few weeks after I get the Ford finished. I have read through this forum and have an idea of where to start. She had to file for title (called me yesterday and got it in the mail) So I will have VIN info soon. 

Just wanted to say hello and I'm sure I WILL have a lot of question and look for suggestions on full resto or go resto-mod.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

WELCOME to the board! 
Looks like you did good. And Kudos for being fair with her.
Also, looks like an OHC 6 Fender Badge, Is it?


----------



## Dizzyphil (12 mo ago)

Thanks for that. She didn't know and there is NO rust on it but, the motor was locked up. Anyway, I think her son wanted to 'GTO' the car... I believe it to be a Lemans based on the fenders. It does have the GTO hood, and the QP's do have the GTO badges on each side but, a drill and buying some badges doesn't make it a GTO. I will know once I get the Title/VIN. But - I do not believe by reading some of the Forum info that the VIN will tell me if it is a true GTO... I still think the front fenders (metal fins) give it away. But, to me - Who really cares??? I HAVE a '66 Pontiac Lemans!!!!

I will need help on the color (options and ideas from the Forum).... Thinking 'Plum Crazy'.... I did 'old school' SS Enamel on my wife's truck. But, I will probably do BC/CC on the Lemans. I was thinking of adding just a little silver flake if I go Purple... still don't know yet.

here are some pics of the '77.... finishing it up at the house garage. Will be road-ready next weekend. Was going to do it this weekend but, we have snow today and tomorrow.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

No dought it might be a '66 Lemans, and nothing wrong with that  
Those lower emblems tell me it was/is an OHC car and again, nothing wrong with that as well 😀


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Welcome to the club from another GM truck fan (72 C10 and an 85 K20 here), and kudos on the low dollar project start. I'd bet the car is worth more than the up'd price you gave. It was certainly a win-win for both parties. Good thing I didn't find it first...I don't need another project, but it would be in my garage just the same, very cool car!

The 72 C10 with a Pontiac 400 under the hood...



















And the 85 after it's yearly wash and wax...


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

I have always like the Iris Mist on those bodies , looks like a good start


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks like it's Factory Burgandy or close to it.
Being a Sports Coupe makes it for me


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

welcome t othe group, i started ogg in a 67 lemans and had 7 differrent 67-72 chevy trucks also ! 
if you read the 1st 3 numbers in the vin, which is on the door frame drivers side you will know what it is..
242 for a gto and 237 for a lemans, 235 for a tempest, good luck and hope to see ya round here more.


----------

